# Good Neighborhoods in Lisbon



## andrewmex (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello Expats !!

I will be transferred in a couple of weeks to Lisbon and one of the most important things for me is to get the right house/apartment in the right place. I know this can take some time but on the long run it´s worth it. I am looking to rent a new apartment or not very old (2-4 years) in a place that is calm but close to good restaurants, bars, supermarkets, etc.

How much should I expect to pay for a T2 / T3 (~ 120 sqm) apartment in a condo with pool ? Which neighborhoods would you recommend ?

Thank you very much for your help


----------



## omostra06 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi Andrew, 
welcome to the forum, cant really advise on Lisbon neighborhoods, dont know the city that well. hopefully someone from Lisbon will be able to give you some help.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Andrew, do you know what area you will be working in? I ask because the commute over the bridge can be quite a task, and if you can avoid that, do so.
If you can tell me which part of Lisbon you are working in, I wil then try to find you a suitable listing in the free newspaper here.


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Just to give you a clue.
T3 - condomínio fechado- Jorge Amado - 800? - Lisboa - Casa - Apartamento para aluguer


----------



## andrewmex (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks for your fast response !! The office is located in Prior Velho, near the airport !


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

T3 Cascais - Lisboa - Casa - Apartamento para aluguer

Cond.Fechado, Piscina, T2, Mobilado,750 euros, Olaias. - Lisboa - Casa - Apartamento para aluguer

APARTAMENTO LISBOA - Lisboa - Casa - Apartamento para aluguer

The problem is the pool, that is going to cost you extra. Just try to stay on the Lisboa side of the city and you can then avoid the traffic jams.


----------



## andrewmex (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks again silvers ! I checked out the links and I think they are in the direction I´m looking. I will be flying to Lisbon in a couple of days to have a better idea of the city and where would it make sense to live.... any advice is well received !


----------

